# Scanner para Vehículos BMW Diagrama + Firmware + Software 1.2.6



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 29, 2021)

*Scanner para Vehículos BMW Diagrama + Firmware + Software 1.2.6*

Les dejo la segunda versión de este proyecto, el cual es la mejora que ya no emplea puertos seriales, ahora emplea microMCU y conexión USB, les dejo el Hex para cargarlo al micro, el diagrama y la placa PCB










*Código HEX para Micro AT90S2313*

```
:100000001FC0189518951895189518951895189556
:06001000189518951895E3
:020020001100CD
:10004000EEEDEDBFAFEF9CD0FF27E0E2C895002DAD
:10005000E395C895102DE0E4E9B9529ACFE1C7BB0A
:1000600080D0AF3F71F47DD0A03029F4A02F5ED0B6
:10007000A12F5CD0F5CFA13019F4AFEF57D0F0CF5E
:10008000EFCF54D06ED052D06CD050D06AD04ED07A
:1000900068D04CD066D04AD064D048D062D046D028
:1000A00060D0FDE9AF2742D05CD0F9EEAF273ED05B
:1000B00058D0F0EEAF273AD054D0F8E7AF2736D07B
:1000C00050D0FCEEAF2732D0E0EBF0E14ED0A0E80C
:1000D0002DD0ABE165D0A4E029D0ABE161D0A0E0A8
:1000E00025D0ABE15DD0A4E821D0E0EBF0E13DD03C
:1000F000E0EBF0E971D0E0E9F09191001CD0F5CF90
:100100005D9BFECF08955E9BFECF0895AF93BF9396
:10011000CF93BB27C8E0BA27A695CA95E1F75098B8
:10012000B0FD509ACF91BF91AF910895E9DFEEDF16
:10013000ACB9539A0895F03009F40895AF93EF9352
:10014000FF93E1DFA191AF93ABE12AD0AF91EEDF56
:10015000FA95B9F7FF91EF91AF9108955F9BFECFAC
:100160000895549AFBDFACB10895AF93EF93FF93DA
:10017000F8DFA193FA95E1F7FF91EF91AF91089520
:10018000AF93CF93EF93EE27CDE0EA95F1F7CA95C1
:10019000E1F7CDE0AA95C9F7EF91CF91AF9108951E
:1001A000AF93CF93EF93EE27C1E0EA95F1F7CA95AD
:1001B000E1F7C1E0AA95C9F7EF91CF91AF9108950A
:1001C000C2E0C1BBA2BB5398E0B3EE0FE270E2BB4A
:1001D000A2E0AE1BA8BBF8CFAE2FCF2F6C2F7D2F88
:1001E000AF93EFE07E2EE0E0FD91EF277A94E1F708
:1001F000FD91AF91EF2761F06624D3E04D2ED5EA53
:10020000D993D5E0D993D5EAD993D5E0D99356C0FF
:10021000EDEC1D901E262D9021243D903124E2EE20
:100220003E1671F27724E0EAF2E08894EE1FFF1F99
:100230003714D9F0D0F0C895002861F4E395EE2B7F
:1002400009F4F395C895E395EE2B09F4F395700C3A
:1002500078F70895B02DBF70DB2FD170BD0FEB0F75
:1002600008F4F395739423F708953714D8F1E395C0
:10027000C895EA95039421F4EE27E0939100089540
:10028000C895002879F1B02DBF704B2ED02DD29596
:10029000DF706D2EBD0FB395B3955B2E29925992E9
:1002A000E395EE2B09F4F395742C7A94C895E395B5
:1002B000EE2B09F4F39509927A94C1F7662831F090
:1002C000762CED91E125E9937A94D9F7C62FD72FB3
:1002D000742C760C7394E0E0F991EF277A94E1F7AF
:1002E000E9930895DF936624D2E04D2ED22DD99361
:1002F000D4E0D993D0E0D993DF91E0CFAFEF40DFE6
:0E030000AFEF3EDFF395EF2FF170F8BBF7CFB4
:100540000304000003040100039F000003080100EE
:1005500003080000039E01000304020003300000B2
:100560000305040003020200030501000305030064
:100570000312030003050400030506000302000044
:100580000308040003080300030801000308020035
:1005900007060300005301000200020502120230A8
:1005A000029D029E029F020B020E040503970308A0
:1005B0000700020802530260026D036C0100036C25
:1005C000000002670706040000240100070604007B
:1005D000002601000706040000280100026B030C3E
:1005E0000800080705000027010108070500003979
:1005F000010108070500003B010108070500004054
:100600000101020D026308000500036001010807F3
:1006100005000366010108070500037A01010807C8
:10062000050003E801010807050003F001010807C0
:10063000050003F30101080705000447010108074D
:100640000500044C0101050C14004000050C1401C8
:1006500080000314000003000000030008000300F2
:100660000500030400001202120412051208120B06
:10067000120C1707040000240100170704000026CD
:10068000010017070400002801001210121B126558
:1006900012691260126308642568688D5F22001079
:1006A000220C22062261001C03040000320C320FCF
:1006B0003207001D43060000430601004306020006
:1006C00043060300430604004306050043060600F4
:1006D00000014254000247070500001B04004707C1
:1006E0000500001D04000005470705000354040031
:1006F00000024707050003DA040000014707050070
:1007000004430400000703040000530302005206E0
:100710005209530600005306010053060300530616
:10072000040053060500530606000001730703008A
:1007300093070300D3070300730705006307040052
:10074000730704000003C707030000200600C70763
:100750000300001306006307030083070300A307D9
:100760000300C30703005307040083070400530773
:10077000050083070500630705009307050000FFD8
:0A07E000000000000000000000000F
:00000001FF
```

Les dejo el Software correspondiente a esta versión. Como repito son las versiones viejas que ya no se usan.


----------

